# Another baby or private school for my current DD??



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

It's a choice between sending my 4 year old daughter who starts school next year to private school (around 11k per year) or having IVF to try to conceive a much wanted sibling.

I'm so torn as to what to do. My husband says its one or the other and we should look after the child we already have. I see his point I really do, but I would love another child. The state schools where we live are not very good and I would feel like I've failed my DD if we couldn't send her to the private school we have planned. However, I will also feel like I've failed her if she doesn't have a brother or sister. 

Any thoughts as to what I should do


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

We were in your position 14 months ago and we decided to try for a sibling for our DD, it was the best choice ever. We have DS he is 3 months and to see DD rolling next to him on the floor calling him my handsome brother is priceless. Whatever you decide good luck.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Boots41,

I can understand the difficulties you face choosing, on the one hand another child is priceless and will be a sibling for life whereas school is only for a few years, on the other hand you would definitely be getting something for your money with the school whereas IVF can cost thousands and not work.

From your signature, I wouldn't rush into IVF as 1.5yr ttc really isn't exceptional for a healthy couple and you still have every chance of conceiving naturally provided all your investigations are normal. If you are looking at treatment there may be less costly options available to you which you may be able to do as well as the school such as IUI. Alternatively at 32 you would be eligible for IVF as an egg sharer which is either free or greatly reduced dep on the clinic. 

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------

